# where to invest 100,000euro for 10 years ?



## maxcady (9 Sep 2007)

pardon me all over the place but i'm just a working man and all the stuff i've been reading has just left me confused -just as i was having met the boi fund manager who'se pressing me towards an "evergreen fund"?.Having gotten advice(not from the bank) to look at the ask about money site (and i'm sure it must be very impressive to those of you with the intelligence to grasp the contents) i'm asking please for guidance as to how to invest 100,000 for about 10 years.The old saying-I know applies -"nothing ventured".........I'm prepared for some risk and thanks in advance to those of you who reply.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2007)

*Re: where to invest100,000euro for 10 years ?*

You should really consider gettting independent professional advice - e.g. from an authorised advisor or good multi-agency intermediary (and not a tied agent such as the _BOI _salesperson) ideally on a fixed fee-paying basis. They would be better placed to do a proper fact find/financial review and recommend a range of possible savings/investment options matching your specific needs and circumstances and guide you in choosing those that best meet your needs.


----------



## maxcady (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: where to invest100,000euro for 10 years ?*

thanks clubman.


----------



## tmalmb (10 Sep 2007)

*Re: where to invest100,000euro for 10 years ?*



ClubMan said:


> You should really consider gettting independent professional advice - e.g. from an authorised advisor or good multi-agency intermediary (and not a tied agent such as the _BOI _salesperson) ideally on a fixed fee-paying basis. They would be better placed to do a proper fact find/financial review and recommend a range of possible savings/investment options matching your specific needs and circumstances and guide you in choosing those that best meet your needs.



Can anyone recommend someone


----------



## PMU (10 Sep 2007)

Have you got a pension / PRSA? There may be tax benefits in channelling your investment into a pension product rather than buying into a fund.


----------



## capall (10 Sep 2007)

Why are people continually posting these kind of queries,do some research and then post a more specific query
Just log onto any of the eagle star,BOI,AIB ,Hibernia ,Quinn direct  ,go to their savings and investment section and read the information provided there on their funds and then see if you have any questions


----------



## markowitzman (10 Sep 2007)

over 10 years equities do well. a buy and hold over 10 years has a very low risk of losses based on past performance. Get good asset allocation to further reduce risk.
That said investor psychology generally means whilst intending to do so few buy and hold for a 10 year period which is why money is lost and risk increases.
Agree with financial advisor advice above. That said I would invest in low cost etfs with good global spread.


----------



## GeneralZod (10 Sep 2007)

Any advice on whether the poster (and all the many others like them) should put the lot in all at once or try to cost average the lump sum in over a period say a year?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

Without a proper fact find or at least more comprehensive information about the original poster's overall situation it's impossible to say whether they should be putting all of the money into one option (e.g. equities or equity funds as suggested here) rather than spreading it across different asset classes, geographic regions, risk/reward profiles etc.


----------



## markowitzman (10 Sep 2007)

all in says I as there is the opportunity cost of not having the money on the sidelines compounding especially for a buy to hold investment.


----------



## GeneralZod (10 Sep 2007)

That sounds right. Holding it back would be attempting to time the market.


----------



## maxcady (11 Sep 2007)

PMU said:


> Have you got a pension / PRSA? There may be tax benefits in channelling your investment into a pension product rather than buying into a fund.


i have neither and am not interested in starting.if i could just get this sum tidied up it would take a lot of my mind. thanks.


----------



## F. Kruger (11 Sep 2007)

maxcady said:


> ....I'm prepared for some risk...


 
I get the impression that you have already decided that it is a product similar to the one recommended by your Bank that appeals to you most (?) and that your quandry is more to do with the Fund (?)

"Some risk" would imply, to me, that you are not going to invest it in one asset class (i.e. equities) and would prefer a mix of equities, property, bonds etc.

If this is the case, then there is no proven formula as to what mix will do best over the next ten years. The mix/diversification is more to do with what you feel comfortable with.

The fund you mention, at the end of July, had 59% invested in  Equities, 22% Property, 12% Bonds and 7% Cash. 

Of the top 10 Equity holdings, 6 of them are Banks (including BOI). The property  is UK & Irish. Whether this offers you enough diversification  is a matter for yourself to decide. 

You probably should pay an advisor(not one that works for a Bank) for an hour of his/her time and this might help to focus on what you need. 

The charges are also something you should ask about and consider, as you will definitely be able to purchase the exact same product at a fraction of the initial cost elswhere, once you know what product/company you want to invest with.

I hope this helps.


----------



## maxcady (12 Sep 2007)

F. Kruger said:


> I get the impression that you have already decided that it is a product similar to the one recommended by your Bank that appeals to you most (?) and that your quandry is more to do with the Fund (?)
> 
> "Some risk" would imply, to me, that you are not going to invest it in one asset class (i.e. equities) and would prefer a mix of equities, property, bonds etc.
> 
> ...


that is quite informative and thank you


----------



## Staples (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: where to invest100,000euro for 10 years ?*



tmalmb said:


> Can anyone recommend someone


 

My wife has organised her pension and other investments with John Fagan, a taxation and investment consultant based in Stillorgan.

She has found him to be knowledgeable, easy to talk with and articulate - particularly important when dealing with people who don't know much about the more complicated aspects of finance.  He came recommnded by a friend of hers who has used him for years.

For the record, I have no connection with him or his firm other than having met him professionally with my wife.


----------



## U2Fan (13 Sep 2007)

I am in a not too dissimilar situation to OP and the advice I received from an Independent Advisor was to invest in currencies, particularly dollars at this moment in time.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

U2Fan said:


> I am in a not too dissimilar situation to OP and the advice I received from an Independent Advisor was to invest in currencies, particularly dollars at this moment in time.


Wow! What sort of "independent advisor" was this and what specific reasons did s/he give for this being the most appropriate investment strategy for your specific circumstances?


----------



## U2Fan (13 Sep 2007)

The individual is a finance trainer and author of 2 books on wealth accumulation. The main reason was with the dollar being so low that a bulk buy know could(should ! )yield profit in the medium term.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2007)

U2Fan said:


> The individual is a finance trainer and author of 2 books on wealth accumulation.


Are they authorised/regulated by _IFSRA _to dispense such advice?


> The main reason was with the dollar being so low that a bulk buy know could(should ! )yield profit in the medium term.


So why did they say that currency speculation was the most appropriate form of investment for you specifically? Why do they think that they can predict/time the forex markets?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2007)

U2Fan said:


> The individual is a finance trainer and author of 2 books on wealth accumulation.


Maybe the way to accumulate wealth is to write books on wealth accumulation?


----------



## shanegl (29 Oct 2007)

What are the titles of these books?


----------



## digdeep (30 Oct 2007)

I'm with clubman on that one.  Alan Greenspan once said there is no quicker way to lose money than trying to bet on Forex.  Is about as close to gambling as it gets.  Unless you're a very wealthy man with money to throw around or you think that all the fuss over the current account deficit in the US (at an all time record) has been grossly overplayed then I'd say stay out.  There are plenty of logical ways out there to get diversified without getting into speculative crystal ball reading.  Then again I'm not a financial advisor


----------



## MOB (30 Oct 2007)

If you believe that the dollar is undervalued, a far safer way to make a currency bet is simply to buy your shares  mostly in companies whose earnings are largely in dollars, and who are quoted on an American exchange, or if you prefer a managed fund, to buy a fund which is largely invested in US.


----------



## bsloe (30 Oct 2007)

U2Fan said:


> The individual is a finance trainer and author of 2 books on wealth accumulation. The main reason was with the dollar being so low that a bulk buy know could(should ! )yield profit in the medium term.



what % of your asset allocation did this advisor advise you to put into dollars. i am no expert but some commentators say the dollar can go to 1.50  so I am not sure why he is advising you to invest in them now. I hope he backed his advise with some decent knowledge. Currencies are very volatile and very high risk I would hope that your allocation represents this but then again it would depend on your view on risk.


----------

